

On Curiosity and its software : An Erlanger's Perspective - signa11
http://jlouisramblings.blogspot.in/2012/08/getting-25-megalines-of-code-to-behave.html

======
greenyoda
Previously posted here, with many comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4372378>

